# MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC  - Infos, Bilder, Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung



## GoldenMic (12. April 2012)

Auf der deutschen Facebook Website von MSI(MSI Germany - Computer/Technologie - Frankfurt am Main | Facebook) sind nun Infos, Spezifikationen und Bilder von der MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt wurden.

Hier mal zusammegetragen:


			
				MSI Germany schrieb:
			
		

> Neu: Die MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC mit Doppellüfter-Design und schnellster NVIDIA-GPU GeForce GTX 680
> 
> Der 80mm-Doppellüfter des Twin Frozr III Kühlers mit Propeller-Blade-Technik sorgt für rund 22° Grad kühlere Temperaturen und einen deutlich leiseren Betrieb der MSI Highend Grafikkarte mit NVIDIA „Kepler“-GPU. Der Twin Frozr III Kühler liefert bis zu 20 Prozent mehr Luftdurchsatz als das Referenzdesign und sorgt so für einen leisen Betrieb und niedrige Betriebstemperaturen.
> 
> ...



Heißt unterm Strich:
-Twin Frozr III als Kühler
-1058 GPU-Takt(entspricht +5% Taktsteigerung)
-2048MB GDDR5
-erscheint Mitte April
-Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung: 499€

Persönliche Meinung: 
Ich hoffe natürlich das der Twin Frozr III auf der GTX 680 ähnlich leise ist wie bei vielen Vorgängermodellen, grade im Idle. Ich würde mich aber auch freuen wenn noch eine MSI GTX 680 Lightning dazukommt.


----------



## evolution (12. April 2012)

Ich hab den TF III auf meiner Geforce 580. Is auch ne Lightning von MSI und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Beim Gamen hört man kaum was ausser man hat ein sehr emfpindliches Gehör. Selbst dann ist er nur "hörbar" aber sehr leise.


----------



## gramallama (12. April 2012)

Wie immer der TF III, der allein überzeugt mich aber nicht  Der Preis hingegen sieht gut aus, wobei ich mir eh keine holen werde.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. April 2012)

Naja der Preis ist schon recht gut wenn man bedenkt das der Twin Frozr nen ziemlich guter und oft leiser Kühler ist.


----------



## Spinal (12. April 2012)

Also für eine übertaktete Karte mit anderem Kühler ist der Preis derzeit in ordnung, die normalen GTX 680 werden auch alle um 480 und mehr gehandelt.
Nur wird die Karte derzeit offenbar nur bei einem Händler gelistet und kostet da 529 Euro.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Kasjopaja (14. April 2012)

Wenn ich lese "NVIDIAs Multi-Display-Technologie „3D Vision Surround“ ermöglicht die Nutzung von bis zu vier Monitoren mit einer Karte und unterstützt außerdem stereoskopisches 3D über drei Displays."
dann wundere ich mich.

Ich meine Gelesen zu haben das dieses Surround, also das gamen auf 3 Bildschirmen, nach wie vor nur auf 3 Bildschirmen geht, und der 4te lediglich als Zusatzdisplay für ggf. Temps oder Teamspeak usw. ging. Der Text hier lässt aber was anderes Vermuten.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2012)

Es steht doch genau da:
NVIDIAs Multi-Display-Technologie „3D Vision Surround“ ermöglicht die Nutzung von bis zu vier Monitoren mit einer Karte und unterstützt außerdem stereoskopisches *3D über drei Displays*.

Weiß nicht was man daran falsch verstehen soll.


----------



## Kasjopaja (14. April 2012)

Das 3D via drei Monitore geht und wenn kein 3D genutzt wird es auch mit 4 geht.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2012)

Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Das 3D via drei Monitore geht und wenn kein 3D genutzt wird es auch mit 4 geht.


 
Nein. Du kannst wenn du Gamst 3 Monitore für das Spiel nutzen und einen beispielsweise für die Wiedergabe des Desktops.


----------



## Spinal (15. April 2012)

Weiss eigentlich jemand ob die Twin Frozr ein eigenes PCB hat? Optisch gefällt mir die Karte ganz gut, aber wegen der verbesserten Spannungsversorgung und dem höheren Ram Takt macht die Palit Jetstream einen besseren Eindruck auf mich. Auch wenn der Lüfter leiser sein könnte.

Bye Spinal


----------



## paradox13371ftw (19. April 2012)

Ich hab ne GTX570 TFIII und muss sagen, dass es eine der besten Karten ist die ich jemals hatte.

- Relativ leise (bin da aber auch nicht so empfindlich)
- Sehr gute Kühlleistung (max. Temp nach 3 Stunden Dauerzocken beträgt knapp über 60°)
- Damit auch sehr gutes OC Potential (was ich auch voll ausnutze  )
- Qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Wer die Karte in der Hand hatte weiss was ich meine. Ist relativ schwer und sehr gut verarbeitet, alles aus Metall. Da klappert und rappelt nix wie bei so manch anderen Karten.

Ich kann die TFIII also mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (19. April 2012)

Finde die Karte vom Aussehen ziemlich langweilig, würde da eher zum EVGA REF Design / Lightning XE (Kennen wir von den 580ern) oder die Phantom bevorzugen.


----------



## Caun (19. April 2012)

http://www.guru3d.com/article/msi-geforce-gtx-680-twinfrozr-iii-oc-review/1  hier der erste test.  also von den temps her nicht schlecht, aber die lautstärke naja...  kann mit meinen TFII golden  nicht mithalten ebenso um 60 grad bei 0,5 sone(pcgh gemessen)


----------

